# [SOLVED] keyboard only recognized in Safe Mode



## golson (Jan 15, 2003)

I am building this computer. I have an ASUS A7M266 motherboard with an AMD Athalon XP 1800 CPU, and 256 MB SDRAM. After I formatted the hard drive and installed Windows 98SE, everything worked OK. Then I tried to install a Zoom 3025 PCI V.92 modem, and my keyboard stopped responding. I thought a BIOS update might help, and I eventually got my BIOS updated to the 1009A7MD file. I eventually got the modem loaded OK. As I started then loading the CD burner and Norton Utilities, my keyboard stopped working again. When I look at the keyboard Resource used screen, it reports keyboard working ok, with "no conflicts"- BUT MY KEYBOARD DOES NOT WORK AT ALL. If I start in SAFE MODE, keyboard works OK. Don't know what to do next. HELP, PLEASE.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

[tsg=welcome][/tsg]

Having it work in Safe Mode tells me that your Keyboard drivers may be corrupt, or something else running is conflicting with them. Is this a standard keyboard? If it is, do the following:

First thing I would do would right-click My Computer and go to Properties, Device Manager tab and double-click the Keyboard list.

First things first - are there any red question marks or yellow Exclamation points listed in there, anywhere, not just in Keyboards?

Is there more than one Keyboard listed?

Remove all keyboard entries by clicking it, and selecting the Remove button.

Click OK, then restart your system and see if the keyboard is detected as new hardware upon Windows startup.


----------



## golson (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for your speedy reply. Sorry I've so tardy. Eliminated keyboard driver, rebooted- "device found"- new driver, same problem. SO, formatted disk, loaded Win98SE, and immediately loaded Norton Utilities, Then modem, Asus MB software. Started having problems. Ran Win Doctor from NU- "Active X" problems. Win Doctor "fixed" all problems. Had to use Win Doctor 2 or 3 more times as I added software, but now have a "functional" computerwith working keyboard. Don't know what it all means!

Thanks a lot.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

OK, so it was other programs running that was conflicting with the Ketboard drivers.

Fair play to you for going the whole hog and starting from scratch, then keeping an eye on what you installed, and watching for when the problem started occurring again.

Brillaint troubleshooting tactics, even if it did mean doing the nasty format and reinstall method.

gld you were able to sort it out on your own!


----------

